# My Tittle child love animal sound and smile after listen voice so there any option



## LindaSmith (Apr 10, 2013)

*Hello I am housewife lady with mother of 2 yr little kid 

My kid love animal sound and voice there any way i can play on my iphone, ipad ?

Thx
Linda *


----------



## maxyanez (Mar 26, 2013)

*Nice*

Like your kids activity...


----------

